# No kids allowed....



## Chiller (Mar 14, 2006)

at a flooded school playground on a foggy night at 8:30pm.

  I was out with my pooch for a walk, and came across this reflection of the playground. 
  Taken with a cheapy 2.0 megapixel camera, set on timer and placed on a bench.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2006)

Spooky! Very moody shot. Kinda looks like a crime scene with those lights.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 14, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Spooky! Very moody shot. Kinda looks like a crime scene with those lights.



ah...now ya tell me.  I should have thrown a body in the water, and called it CSI.Scarborough. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> ah...now ya tell me. I should have thrown a body in the water, and called it CSI.Scarborough. :lmao:


 
  Coming soon to a channel near you.  (Heck, it's about time the Canucks got a franchise of the show)


----------



## Arch (Mar 14, 2006)

hey thats an awsome reflection, well spotted. kinda has an ambient mood to it with the reddish lighting, nice one :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Angel...didnt last long.  My dog discovered it about a minute after this shot was taken. 

  Somehow Jeanne....I can not see Grissle...or whatever his name is, putting an "eh" in his character.:lmao:


----------



## doenoe (Mar 14, 2006)

awesome pic......very neat reflection in it


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> ....I can not see Grissle...or whatever his name is, putting an "eh" in his character.:lmao:


 
Ahh, but I bet he could manage an "oot and aboot"...


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

hey, cannuck....its grissom...but i think we need a csi:toronto...

that would be pretty cool...  

love this shot....very eerie..and the reflection is perfect...

did kane go splashing in the water??


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 16, 2006)

very cool shot Chiller, amazing the difference bettween the noise in a p/s and a dslr., I wonder how long the exposure was for this one?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks doenoe, Jeanne and April , and Sir Raymond.
  CSI- Toronto eh? I wonder if they can get some snow shoes for Grissel, especially with that funky walk dude has. 
  April...yeah...if Kane feels Im taking to long to shoot a pic, he tends to take it upon himself to ruin it.  Im glad I got this snapshot before he jumped in.
  Sir Raymond...I have never figured out those little point and shoots.  In this shot, I just sat the camera on a bench, and let the camera do the thinking. I find sometimes those little cheapy cameras can take as good, if not better pic then the big guns.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 16, 2006)

Extremely cool shot Chilley!!!  : )


----------



## Chiller (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you Photo girly.


----------



## sfaribault (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool shot !!!!


Steve


----------

